# Dso Sunday taking jeep! Anyone want to join?



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

We are getting out there around lunch or so not sure on time yet. Not going to do anything crazy just play around little it's a everyday driver so can't mess her up. Anyone free to join?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Careful, some of them holes are deep right now. Sunk my Ranger on a trail I always used to drive couple weeks ago. Rebuilding the trans this weekend in it


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mine will stay in the main path unless I have a ginnie pig go first lol


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quad still in the shop.... Had a top end rebuild took it out to DSO and i guess there was a drive shaft seal that poured all of my oil out... Got a rod knocking in the bottom end of the motor now


----------

